# Davis County Fair



## waltny (Sep 8, 2007)

This year I joined the Davis County Fair amature division photography contest and I would like to humbly report how I did.
Hope if others joined they did well also, now I got my sights on the state fair....

This took first place in the human interest amature division(amature because I dont get paid over half my income in doing photography)










This eagle shot took first in wildlife










And lost springs pulls up the rear with a solid second place finish in landscape/scenic


----------



## Greenguy88 (Sep 7, 2007)

Great pics man! Congrats on the victories, hope you do good at state!


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Congrats Walt!!


----------



## wfm (Feb 17, 2008)

Congrats on your winnings!! Nice work and love the HDR and and old sepia building.


----------



## OKEE (Jan 3, 2008)

nice pics . way good , you need to go pro .


----------



## threshershark (Sep 7, 2007)

Fantastic work Walty - congratulations. I'm a big fan of the population 1 shot.


----------



## waltny (Sep 8, 2007)

Thanks all, I really appreciated it. I can say I probally would have been devastated beyond repair had I not placed well. I guess this is one facet I was really looking for validation as I have a "equipment" complex and feel I do good work.
If you visit the state fair you may see my stuff again. I cant realistic hope to place as high there as I feel I won against some fairly stiff competition as it is.


----------



## 12 Volt Man (Sep 7, 2007)

Congrats Walt. Those were all great shots deserving of such recognition.


----------



## waltny (Sep 8, 2007)

Went down and talked to the judges today and got some feedback on these to make them more "technically" sound for submitting them at the state fair. I happen to see another blue ribbon winner photo from some else on this board, he even posted on this thread. The macro master..... Congrats on that big Nikon ribbon you got.


----------

